# Sensor de color con OPAMP



## Azlan (Abr 2, 2012)

Estaba buscando un sensor de color que no llevara Pic y me encontre con este diagrama pero ahora nesecito saber que integrados es los que utiliza   ya que como observan no dice. No se si es un 555  o un 741 el que utilizan como amplificador operacional, por lo que he buscado y he estado leyendo pensaría que es un 741 pero la verdad no sé, si alguno de ustedes ya tiene experiencia con alguno de estos amplificadores operacionales  le agradecería enormemente su colaboración.


----------



## BKAR (Abr 2, 2012)

un sensor rbg?ahh perdor nada complicado...mmm
jajaja como que un 555 o un 741???amigo,el 555 es un temporizador y el 741 es un clasico opamp de uso general!!!
puedes usar el 741 o el lm358 o algun otro baratito nomas de uso general....la aplicación no es tan exigente que digamos..esta solo comparando y como seguidor...no hay nada de ganancia en lazo cerrado etc...
par ahorrarme espacio usaría un LM324 que tiene 4 operacionales en un DIP!!!

solo te he dicho lo de opamps mas no he analizado el esquema...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 3, 2012)

Naaaa.... a poco si funcionara ese circuito????? me parece muy bello para ser verdad....


----------



## Azlan (Abr 3, 2012)

Pues la verdad  intentare hacerlo  si funciona les estaré contando. 
Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 3, 2012)

No creo que ese circuito funcione... lo unico que veras es una barra de 3 leds que se activa segun la intensidad de la luz recibida... pero no segun el color

Para poder registrar colores necesitas usar 3 sensores separados con un filtro en cada uno del color que quieres detectar... 

Volviendo a tu pregunta, el Opamp no es importante alli... puedes hacerlo con cualquier opamp que tengas disponible, LM311, LM324 o incluso el 741


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 3, 2012)

Chico te dice bien. Podés usar tambien un solo sensor con tres filtros movidos por una llave de tres posiciones. Ojo que los filtros es la clave de todo. Tiene que ser de buena calidad y allí tenes que usar los de vidrio específicos, de Kopp o Schott. Además las ldr no son lineales. Por otra parte el circuito no es para medir los colores, sino para detectar que color es. Allí, si o si necesitas un detector con por lo menos tres detectores, como por ejemplo los TAO. Te digo que lo que queres hacer no es moco e pavo.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 3, 2012)

> Por otra parte el circuito no es para medir los colores, sino para detectar que color es



en escencia por eso dude si funcionaba o no y lo que me hizo dudar fueron los transistores q1 y q2...

bueno yo espero que nuestro amigo azlan lo arme y nos comente resultados.... y tambien creo que no es muy o tan sencillo encontrar sensores eficientes....


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola Azlan

Fijate Por Acá:
http://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es&out....,cf.osb&fp=ed2b1297012012e4&biw=1366&bih=588

Al inicio de esa página hay 3 o 4 imagenes de circuitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Azlan (Abr 7, 2012)

Gracias MrCarlos los mirare con detalle para ver cual se adapta a lo que necesito.

Les cuento amigos simule el circuito tanto en  LiveWire como  en proteus y Chico3001 tenia toda la razón los Leds varían de acuerdo a la intensidad de luz, no hace absolutamente nada mas.

Lo que realmente estoy buscando hacer es algo como esto:
Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 8, 2012)

Repite el circuito 3 veces y añade un filtro de cada color (Verde, Azul, y Rojo), los puedes conseguir en una casa de fotografia....


----------



## Azlan (Abr 8, 2012)

Ok Gracias Chico3001 Lo haré cualquier cosa les estaré contando.


----------

